# insulating an old stone house



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

This is my first post. I purchased an old stone house a year and a half ago. This house had sat empty for 12 years. Needlesss to say I am 85 percent done with my remodel. This house was built in 1907 and is built with granite stones stacked like an old castle. The interior walls are mostly all still lathe and plaster. I wanted to keep as much original as possible. Wiring is complete. (aug). Anyway, I blew in insulation in all 5 attics. I live in ND so it gets pretty cold up here and this house was lacking insulation. I did some research on stone homes and everything I read said that the space between the lathe and plaster and the stone (dead air space) works as an insulating factor. Do you all agree with this. My heat bills are rather high. I guess stone is a poor conductor so moisture is a concern. My walls are cold to the touch in the winter. Any thoughts or ideas on this?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk, but i would like to see pics. sounds like a cool house.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Stone is a very poor insulator, even with an air gap.

Not quite sure how you would go about insulating the space between the wall and the stone but you should if you want to reduce you fuel consumption.

Mark


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

Tried to get a pic but got a failed upload. Don't know what I did wrong. I am technically challenged. ha


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ddesigns said:


> Tried to get a pic but got a failed upload. Don't know what I did wrong. I am technically challenged. ha


guessing it is because the pic is too large. turn down the pic size in the camera.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

I live in a large old stone house that was converted to condos. Stone has an r value of 1 per foot of stone. Basically no insulation value. What has saved us is the price of nat gas has fallen so low. About the only thing you can do is furr out the inside walls and insulate-build a wall within the walls. We opted not to do that because we would lose old details as well as space.


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

I will have to get some help with the pic. That is some seriously low r-value. yikes. Unfortunately no natural gas in this town, only propane which is terribly high. I read to do as you say and build new walls on the inside to insulate but unfortunately I have to live in the houses I renovate so time is an issue and also I didn't want to disturb the old woodwork throughout. This house has a touret and other great features. Great stonecraftsmanship. I didn't know if anyone has ever tried to blow in sprayfoam between the lathe and stone. Probably wouldn't work too well.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ddesigns said:


> I wanted to keep as much original as possible.
> 
> *Original does not equal comfortable and efficient. You can certainly keep the exterior, but will need to make some modifications to the interior.*
> 
> ...


I would still allow for the breathable wall space so that the stone can dry to either side.

I would recommend (as mentioned previously) furring out the interior wall with rigid foam and making sure all the air barrier and insulation layers are spot on.


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I did seal plenty. I painted the second floor, which is not stone, and sealed up everywhere, (poor bats). Just talked to a neighbor and their propane bill was $800 a month at its highest and she just has a small house. My highest bill was $600 so maybe it isn't so bad. I know that some things have to be compromised for efficiency but adding another whole wall on all the interior walls of this home would be a huge undertaking. (Especially since I made all the walls pretty already).


----------

